# Blingee Order -view prior post "More Neat Blingees&quot



## horses4ever123 (Jun 1, 2007)

*..*

Hi I'm new to this kind of stuff so I dunno what some of this is so can I just give you a picture and you give me some stuff to chose from? I would really appreciate it  8) 
*Angel*


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll get started ASAP! Thanks... :-D


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Horses4Ever123...........

Option 1. 
Glitter Graphics

Option 2. 
Myspace Glitter Graphics

Option 3. 
Personalized Glitter Graphics

[size=18]Note:[/size] If you do not like any of these photos I will gladly change them for you! :-D


----------

